

This Nielsen Data Suggests People Aren't Watching TV Anymore - bane
http://www.businessinsider.com/uh-oh-new-nielsen-data-says-people-are-turning-away-from-tv-2012-6?op=1

======
mooism2
The footnote says these figures are from a sample of online consumers, so
people without internet who watch TV haven't been counted.

~~~
duaneb
> so people without internet who watch TV haven't been counted.

I don't know enough to comment on this in an informed manner, but my gut says
that even the few people who don't pay for internet use the internet through
other means. When I worked in city schools, even the poorest people used the
internet at school, at cafes, at libraries. Then there's a generational issue,
though.

It brings up an interesting problem: how do you get a representative sample
which isn't biased by the medium? I refuse to do phone polls/surveys anymore,
and so has everyone I know. Most people my age (<28) don't even have a
landline.

